# Endometrial Cast....What is that?????



## Mahogany

Hello Ladies,

I need your help. I was diagnosed with having endometrial casts (decidual cast). The doc stated that it is evidence that supports his diagnosis that I am having anovulatory cycles.

Anyone have this, had this?? What treatment to help with getting a :pink:


Just needing some answers....xox


----------



## maz

Sorry - I've never heard of this condition. Did the doctor have any recommendations on what needs to be done next?

Hope you get it sorted very soon and get your :crib:


----------



## Mahogany

:blush:I guess I can explain it more....Warning: TMI..sorry:blush:

A larger clump of flesh came out of my vagina...towards the end of you menses. I went to the hopsital thinking m/c???

Well I was not pg...and they sent it to pathology....it came back that in was a uterine cast. They said that it is over production of endometrial lining...i think:shrug: I don't know... I am so confused...

I was hoping someone else may have had this and knows more...


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Jennifer: Two years ago, I experienced a very early term miscarriage--so early that I thought it was a normal menstrual period, and did not know I had been pregnant until two weeks after the event. I continued to get positive pregnancy tests for eight weeks afterward, but my next period was right on time.

Shortly after the miscarriage, my husband and I decided to try "for real," and I began basal body temp charting. We had no luck for six months. Then, during my next period, I passed a large clot of tissue that looked like nothing I have ever seen before. It was greyish-pink and had a granular appearance. I got pregnant two weeks later.

I apologize for the length of this, but I've been wondering for two years if I retained the "products" of that ill-fated conception for six months. (I never had a D&C.) Is this possible, and could it have impacted my fertility? I hope this makes sense. Thanks in advance. -Jennifer

Dr. Lerner: Dear Jennifer: I think it is extremely unlikely that tissue you passed in the past six months after your very early miscarriage was tissue from that miscarriage. There are many sorts of tissue that can emerge from the uterus. That tissue could have been a polyp, a fibroid, or it could have been what is called an "endometrial cast." An endometrial cast is when the entire lining tissue of the uterus comes out all at once during a period as opposed to breaking up and coming out tissue fragments and blood. I therefore think it unlikely that this has had anything to do with whether or not you have gotten pregnant. It is, of course, impossible for me to say this with absolute certainty. But from your description, I think what I said is probably the case.

*I found this on a Q&A board hosted by a doctor. This is the website if you want to check it out yourself.

https://www.storknet.com/guests/lerner.htm*


----------



## scorpion131

I have also had an Endometrial Cast - years ago - my doctor had thought I had a miscarriage - when he examined it further he found it was hollow - it comes out in one piece and looks like a liver...he came into the waiting room and said I should have been on morphine to pass it in one piece as I would have had to dilate at least 4 cm to get it out - I had asked him to write the name down and I would research it - he said he had never seen one - and it's so rare that I wouldn't find anything about it - my guesstimate is my uterine lining never shed..I was trying various fertility drugs at the time and had abnormal periods so not having one was normal for me at the time...since it never shed it built up a cast...and tried to come out all at once...


----------

